# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  فوری: رتبه ی زیر 10 هزار تجربی در دو هفته

## shahravan

سلام
اگر به این برنامه عمل کنید ، احتمالا بتوانید زیر 10 هزار شوید :
*ادبیات:* جزوات جمع بندی کانون . برای لغت و املا ، لغات آخر کتب درسی و واژگان دشوار کتاب زبان فارسی را بخوانید. تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع دو سه روز یکبار
*عربی:* جزوه ی تمام فنون ترجمه ی عربی کانون (در 11 صفحه) . تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع دو سه روز یکبار
*دین و زندگی:* خلاصه درس 11 صفحه ای آخر میکرو گاج که برا دانلود هم هست . تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع کنکور دو سه روز یکبار
*زبان:*  لغات پر تکرار زبان در 3 صفحه که تو سایت کانون هست گرامر هم از جزوه ی  جمع بندی زبان کانون ، البته صنعتی شریف فیلمشو گذاشته که 3 ساعت هست. گرامر رو از دست ندید.  تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع کنکور دو سه روز  یکبار
*زمین:* جزوه ی 15 صفحه ای کانون . البته زمین فقط به درد دبیری شیمی (و دارو سازی میخوره) 
*ریاضیات:* آمار و احتمال رو بخونید از رو جزوات مهندس سعید زوارقی . دانلود جزوه ی آمار ؛ دانلود جزوه ی احتمال
*زیست:* فصول  تغذیه و گوارش ، گردش مواد ، میتوز و میوز ، و پیش 2 را از جزوات جمع بندی  دو سه صفحه ای استاد علی کرامت بخوانید . اولویت با پیش دو است . البته از  فصل آسان ژنتیک جمعیت غافل نشوید و آن را از کتاب درسی بخوانید . برا تست  هم آزمون های جامع کنکورهای اخیر و آزمایشی های امسال را ببینید. یادتان  باشد شما فقط به 20 درصد در زیست نیاز دارید 
*فیزیک:* نوسان  و پیش دو را از جزوه ی دوره ی فشرده ی فیزیک استاد خسرو ارغوانی فرد در  سایت کنکور را بخوانید . تست هم آزمون های جامع کنکور های اخیر
*شیمی:*  جلد اول شیمی خط ویژه (مفاهیم) گاج را بخوانید . و یا حداقل کتب درسی را  در حد 20 امتحان نهایی بخوانید و آزمون های جامع اخیر کنکور و آزمایشی ها  را بزنید .
بعید نیست بتوانید زیر 5 هزار هم بیاورید 
یه نگاهی به تخمین رتبه ی سایت کانون هم بندازید بد نیست . 
به حرف های این  و آن که از روش های درس خواندن برای کنکور چیزی نمی دانند گوش ندهید و به  توصیه های من عمل کنید . إن شاء الله نتیجه ی مطلوب را به دست می آورید .  فقط همین امروز این جزوات را دانلود کنید و پرینت پشت و رو بگیرید بجز فصل  شارش انرژی که حتما باید تک رو باشد .
 یا علی

----------


## _saeed_

سلام دادش منم هدفم این رتبه است شما امسال کنکور داری؟یا دانشجویی؟

----------


## shahravan

> سلام دادش منم هدفم این رتبه است شما امسال کنکور داری؟یا دانشجویی؟


سلام . پشت کنکورم .

----------


## _saeed_

> سلام . پشت کنکورم .


برنامه بعضی جاهاش مثلا زیستو ادبیات نمیشه ازروی جمع بندی به تسلط رسید چطور انقدرمطمئنی؟

----------


## shahravan

> برنامه بعضی جاهاش مثلا زیستو ادبیات نمیشه ازروی جمع بندی به تسلط رسید چطور انقدرمطمئنی؟


خب دقیقا به این دلیل هست که گفتم احتمالا ...
ولی چاره ی دیگه ای نیست ، آموزش ادبیات زیاد وقت نمیگیره ، سریع جمعش کنید و برید حداقل 5 دوره کنکور بزنید . برا زیست بگم که در آزمون 4 تیر سنجش من پیش دو رو در عرض 1.5 ساعت با جزوات کرامت جمع بندی کردم و همه ی تستاشو زدم . گزینه ی دیگری روی میز نیست . این برنامه آخرین شانس شماست اگر تا به حال نخوانده اید .

----------


## _saeed_

من یه سری فصلارو مثل زیست فصل1تا4سوم و1تا7پیش و5و7و8زیست دوم+احتمال ولگاریتم مثلثات وامار ومعادله درجه دو ونظریه معادلات وماتریس+فیزیک3وحرکتشناسی وحرکت نوسانی+شیمی2فصل1تا4وپیش1شیم  ی رومیخوام بخونم زیست از روی کتاب درسی .ریاضی وفیزیک از روی جمع بندی مهروماه و شیمی رو از روی فیل شیمی مبتکران میخوام بخونم.عربیم میخوام فقط یه جزوه ترجمه روبخونم.زبانم میخوام لغات مهم زبانو بخونم.تو ادبیاتم میخوام فقط تو همون کنکور زدنام فقط تست قرابت وارایه رو بزنم چون این دوتا مبحث رومیشه با تست زدن یاد گرفت.دینیم میخوام کل پیش و10درس اول سوم و8درس اول دومو بخونم ازروی خط ویژه.اینم برنامم تاروز17تیره.و18م ازمون قلمچیو بدم  ویه هفته مونده به کنکور هرروز یه ازمون جامع از90تا94خارج وبزنم وهر بعدازظهر روی یک درس تمرکز کنم یعنی تورق سریع کنمش وکنکورای 90به بعد داخل اون درسو بزنم به نظرت چه طوره؟

----------


## _saeed_

> خب دقیقا به این دلیل هست که گفتم احتمالا ...
> ولی چاره ی دیگه ای نیست ، آموزش ادبیات زیاد وقت نمیگیره ، سریع جمعش کنید و برید حداقل 5 دوره کنکور بزنید . برا زیست بگم که در آزمون 4 تیر سنجش من پیش دو رو در عرض 1.5 ساعت با جزوات کرامت جمع بندی کردم و همه ی تستاشو زدم . گزینه ی دیگری روی میز نیست . این برنامه آخرین شانس شماست اگر تا به حال نخوانده اید .


شما قبلا پیش2روخونده بودی؟

----------


## peony

زیستو مبحثی بخونین
مثلا فقط گیاهی
یا بدن انسان
هرکدوم 20 درصده کنکوره

----------


## _saeed_

بچه ها برنامم به نظرم خوبه ولی وقتی چیدمش بین روزا خیلی فشرده شد وامکان داره یه جاهایشو نرسم .ازطرفی دیگه نمیتونم از این بیشتر حذف کنم.چیکارکنم؟

----------


## shahravan

> من یه سری فصلارو مثل زیست فصل1تا4سوم و1تا7پیش و5و7و8زیست دوم+احتمال ولگاریتم مثلثات وامار ومعادله درجه دو ونظریه معادلات وماتریس+فیزیک3وحرکتشناسی وحرکت نوسانی+شیمی2فصل1تا4وپیش1شیم   رو میخوام بخونم زیست از روی کتاب درسی .ریاضی وفیزیک از روی جمع بندی مهروماه و شیمی رو از روی فیل شیمی مبتکران میخوام بخونم.عربیم میخوام فقط یه جزوه ترجمه روبخونم.زبانم میخوام لغات مهم زبانو بخونم.تو ادبیاتم میخوام فقط تو همون کنکور زدنام فقط تست قرابت وارایه رو بزنم چون این دوتا مبحث رومیشه با تست زدن یاد گرفت.دینیم میخوام کل پیش و10درس اول سوم و8درس اول دومو بخونم ازروی خط ویژه.اینم برنامم تاروز17تیره.و18م ازمون قلمچیو بدم  ویه هفته مونده به کنکور هرروز یه ازمون جامع از90تا94خارج وبزنم وهر بعدازظهر روی یک درس تمرکز کنم یعنی تورق سریع کنمش وکنکورای داخل اون درسو بزنم به نظرت چه طوره؟


زیست ، فیزیک و ریاضی همان که گفتم . برنامه ی شما خیلی اشتباه است و تجربه ی من ثابت کرده که نتیجه نمی دهد . فیل برای شیمی خوب است . به خصوص برای آموزش ، عالی است ولی انگشت شمار نواقصی هم دارد ، همچنین تست هایش کم است . ادبیات و دینی هم همان که گفتم . انرژی و زمانت را با جزوات و کتاب های حجیم (حتی خط ویژه) هدر نده . فقط در شیمی می توانم بگویم از فیل به جای خط ویژه می توانی استفاده کنی هرچند احساس خوبی ندارم ؛چون ممکن است همین چند تا نواقصش کار دستت دهد . 
پیش دو رو از میکرو خونده بودم البته فقط تستای سنجش و سراسری هاشو زده بودم + تألیفی شمارشی . ولی پاسخ های درستم را مدیون جزوات کرامت هستم 
فقط به این برنامه اعتماد کن و بهش عمل کن . إن شاء الله نتیجه می گیری

----------


## bahador.h

با خدا هرچیزی ممکنه

....

----------


## _saeed_

> زیست ، فیزیک و ریاضی همان که گفتم . برنامه ی شما خیلی اشتباه است و تجربه ی من ثابت کرده که نتیجه نمی دهد . فیل برای شیمی خوب است . به خصوص برای آموزش ، عالی است ولی انگشت شمار نواقصی هم دارد ، همچنین تست هایش کم است . ادبیات و دینی هم همان که گفتم . انرژی و زمانت را با جزوات و کتاب های حجیم (حتی خط ویژه) هدر نده . فقط در شیمی می توانم بگویم از فیل به جای خط ویژه می توانی استفاده کنی هرچند احساس خوبی ندارم ؛چون ممکن است همین چند تا نواقصش کار دستت دهد . 
> پیش دو رو از میکرو خونده بودم البته فقط تستای سنجش و سراسری هاشو زده بودم + تألیفی شمارشی . ولی پاسخ های درستم را مدیون جزوات کرامت هستم 
> فقط به این برنامه اعتماد کن و بهش عمل کن . إن شاء الله نتیجه می گیری


کجاهاش اشتباهه؟ بعد قراره تمام تستای 90به بعد داخلو خارجو بزنم .بعد مگه میشه پیش 2 زیستو انقدرفشرده برای منی که یکساله نخوندمش جمع کرد؟اخه میترسم من کلی مبحث حذف کردم با این وجود بازم نمیتونم همین  مطالب روهم با این جزوات خیلی خلاصه بخونم.مثلا من فصل8تا11پیشو بلد نیستم چه طوره از روی جزوه فوق فشرده کرامت یاد بگیرمش؟

----------


## Amin97

همین دستگاه های بدن انسان و بخونید نتیجه میگیرید از جمله فصلای 4 و  5و 6 و 7 و 8 دوم فقط جاهای مربوط به انسان ! + زیست سوم 1و2و3و4و11

----------


## zahra99

اتفاقا بنظرم دستگاه های بدن..برا کسی که نخونده سخت جمع میشه...خیلی نکته هاش بیشتر هست..گیاهی و 4 فصل اخر پیش خیلی راحت ترن...

----------


## fateme95

> خب دقیقا به این دلیل هست که گفتم احتمالا ...
> ولی چاره ی دیگه ای نیست ، آموزش ادبیات زیاد وقت نمیگیره ، سریع جمعش کنید و برید حداقل 5 دوره کنکور بزنید . برا زیست بگم که در آزمون 4 تیر سنجش من پیش دو رو در عرض 1.5 ساعت با جزوات کرامت جمع بندی کردم و همه ی تستاشو زدم . گزینه ی دیگری روی میز نیست . این برنامه آخرین شانس شماست اگر تا به حال نخوانده اید .


ببخشید تو خود ازمونم شد تستاشو بزنید؟اون چیزیو که از رو کرامت خونده بودین میگم

----------


## Dayi javad

کاش همه چی تو دنیا به همین سادگی کهشما میگین باش

----------


## Roya76

میشه لطفا لینک جزوه زمین رو بزارید؟

----------


## shahravan

> کجاهاش اشتباهه؟ بعد قراره تمام تستای 90به بعد داخلو خارجو بزنم .بعد مگه میشه پیش 2 زیستو انقدرفشرده برای منی که یکساله نخوندمش جمع کرد؟اخه میترسم من کلی مبحث حذف کردم با این وجود بازم نمیتونم همین  مطالب روهم با این جزوات خیلی خلاصه بخونم.مثلا من فصل8تا11پیشو بلد نیستم چه طوره از روی جزوه فوق فشرده کرامت یاد بگیرمش؟


پیش 2 زیست تماما حفظی است و مفاهیمش مربوط میشه به مبحث میتوز و میوز . جزوات کرامت بیش از 95 درصد پیش دو رو پوشش میدن . در آزمون 4 تیر سنجش همه ی تست های مربوط به پیش 2 رو زدم . فیل اشتباه نداره ، نواقص داره  که البته مربوط به حفظیات میشه یعنی باید در کنار فیل حتما کتاب درسی هم خونده بشه . 
جزوات کانون رو از اینجا دانلود کنید :
جمع بندی کنکور 95 - اخبار کنکور - منابع کنکور

البته بعضی از جزواتی که گفتم در لینک بالا نیست ولی میتونید با سرچ "جمع  بندی کنکور kanoon " در گوگل ، صفحات مربوط به جمع بندی کنکورهای 94 ، 93 و  92 را پیدا کنید و جزوات مذکور را از آنجا دانلود کنید .

----------


## shahravan

> همین دستگاه های بدن انسان و بخونید نتیجه میگیرید از جمله فصلای 4 و  5و 6 و 7 و 8 دوم فقط جاهای مربوط به انسان ! + زیست سوم 1و2و3و4و11


این مباحث گرچه به ظاهر سخت نیستند و دل چسبند ولی اغلب تست هایشان فرا مفهومی و ترکیبی است فلذا مطالعه ی آنها را بگذارید به اولویت دوم بعد از مطالعه ی پیش 2 . تولید مثل و رشد نمو گیاهان با سهم 5 تست را به شخصه ترجیح می دهم .

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Roya76


میشه لطفا لینک جزوه زمین رو بزارید؟


بفرما آبجی قبلا گذاشتمش :
بهترین منبع جمع بندی زمین شناسی*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shahravan


پیش 2 زیست تماما حفظی است و مفاهیمش مربوط میشه به مبحث میتوز و میوز . جزوات کرامت بیش از 95 درصد پیش دو رو پوشش میدن . در آزمون 4 تیر سنجش همه ی تست های مربوط به پیش 2 رو زدم . فیل اشتباه نداره ، نواقص داره  که البته مربوط به حفظیات میشه یعنی باید در کنار فیل حتما کتاب درسی هم خونده بشه . 
جزوات کانون رو از اینجا دانلود کنید :
جمع بندی کنکور 95 - اخبار کنکور - منابع کنکور

البته بعضی از جزواتی که گفتم در لینک بالا نیست ولی میتونید با سرچ "جمع  بندی کنکور kanoon " در گوگل ، صفحات مربوط به جمع بندی کنکورهای 94 ، 93 و  92 را پیدا کنید و جزوات مذکور را از آنجا دانلود کنید .



ببخشید داداش منظورت از جزوه کرامت همون جزوه ایه که برا کنکور 93 هستش؟؟؟؟
بالاشم نوشته کپی ممنوع ...
رنگیم هست ....
هر فصلش جمع بندیشم داره ...*

----------


## hanjera

تاثیر معدل هم هست! فراموش نشه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## fateme95

> تاثیر معدل هم هست! فراموش نشه


مثبته مث اینکه....نمیدونم این جماعتی که دوس دارن بچه هارو نا امید کنن دقیقا با چه استراتژی پیش میرن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## masoumeh_n

> سلام
> اگر به این برنامه عمل کنید ، احتمالا بتوانید زیر 10 هزار شوید :
> *ادبیات:* جزوات جمع بندی کانون . برای لغت و املا ، لغات آخر کتب درسی و واژگان دشوار کتاب زبان فارسی را بخوانید. تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع دو سه روز یکبار
> *عربی:* جزوه ی تمام فنون ترجمه ی عربی کانون (در 11 صفحه) . تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع دو سه روز یکبار
> *دین و زندگی:* خلاصه درس 11 صفحه ای آخر میکرو گاج که برا دانلود هم هست . تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع کنکور دو سه روز یکبار
> *زبان:*  لغات پر تکرار زبان در 3 صفحه که تو سایت کانون هست گرامر هم از جزوه ی  جمع بندی زبان کانون ، البته صنعتی شریف فیلمشو گذاشته که 3 ساعت هست. گرامر رو از دست ندید.  تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع کنکور دو سه روز  یکبار
> *زمین:* جزوه ی 15 صفحه ای کانون . البته زمین فقط به درد دبیری شیمی (و دارو سازی میخوره) 
> *ریاضیات:* آمار و احتمال رو بخونید از رو جزوات مهندس سعید زوارقی . دانلود جزوه ی آمار ؛ دانلود جزوه ی احتمال
> *زیست:* فصول  تغذیه و گوارش ، گردش مواد ، میتوز و میوز ، و پیش 2 را از جزوات جمع بندی  دو سه صفحه ای استاد علی کرامت بخوانید . اولویت با پیش دو است . البته از  فصل آسان ژنتیک جمعیت غافل نشوید و آن را از کتاب درسی بخوانید . برا تست  هم آزمون های جامع کنکورهای اخیر و آزمایشی های امسال را ببینید. یادتان  باشد شما فقط به 20 درصد در زیست نیاز دارید 
> ...


پسورد جزوه ی امار چی بود؟؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## masoumeh_n

> *
> 
> بفرما داداش قبلا گذاشتمش :
> بهترین منبع جمع بندی زمین شناسی*


داداش نبود ابجی بود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## likeastatue

بچه ها با این درصدا چه رتبه ای میشه اورد؟ منطقه 2
(تو ازمونای جامعی که زدم مینی درصدام ایناس یعنی دیگه تقریبا مطمئنم از این درصدا بیشتر نزنم کمتر نمیزنم)
(به تخمین رتبه کنکورم اعتماد ندارم!)
ادبیات 36
عربی70 بخت یار باشه 100 که نه ولی94 میزنم :Yahoo (4): 
دینی60
زبان54
ریاضی45
زیست10
فیزیک35
شیمی 15 اینو هنوز روش دارم کار میکنم از این میترسم :Yahoo (77):

----------


## hanjera

> مثبته مث اینکه....نمیدونم این جماعتی که دوس دارن بچه هارو نا امید کنن دقیقا با چه استراتژی پیش میرن


سلام
بله مثبته !
چه نا امیدی ، چه استراتژی !

بنظر شما وقتی که مثبت باشه طرفی که مثلا معدل 19 هست و کسی که معدل مثلا 14 هست، اصلا اصلا بینشون فرقی نیست؟ پس اگه فرقی نبود کلا تاثیر معدل رو بر میداشتن !
قبول دارم که بهتر از تاثیر مستقیم هست ، اما یه جوری تو *تاپیک های جدیدی* که زده میشه رتبه ی فلان در دو هفته در یک ماه ، و با درصد هایی که هست  گفتن زیر ده هزار ، کنکور 92 هم با 95 فرق میکنه !

----------


## وحید ی

> بچه ها با این درصدا چه رتبه ای میشه اورد؟ منطقه 2
> (تو ازمونای جامعی که زدم مینی درصدام ایناس یعنی دیگه تقریبا مطمئنم از این درصدا بیشتر نزنم کمتر نمیزنم)
> (به تخمین رتبه کنکورم اعتماد ندارم!)
> ادبیات 36
> عربی70 بخت یار باشه 100 که نه ولی94 میزنم
> دینی60
> زبان54
> ریاضی45
> زیست10
> ...



سلام ریست ده درصد؟؟؟!!! یا 100 درصد؟؟؟
با زیست 10 پزشکی نمیارید شیمیتونم که پاینه
بقیه رشته ها رو حتما میارید ...رشته های گروه پزشکی رو هم شاید بیارید
اما پزشکی و دارو و دندان با این زیست و شیمی نمیشه

----------


## likeastatue

> سلام ریست ده درصد؟؟؟!!! یا 100 درصد؟؟؟
> با زیست 10 پزشکی نمیارید شیمیتونم که پاینه
> بقیه رشته ها رو حتما میارید ...رشته های گروه پزشکی رو هم شاید بیارید
> اما پزشکی و دارو و دندان با این زیست و شیمی نمیشه


من اش بخورم به پزشکی فکر کنم:/ :Yahoo (77): 
پرستاری رو خیلی بیشتر از پزشکی دوست دارم :Yahoo (110): 
منظورتون از بقیه رشته ها چیه؟
کانون میگه 8 هزار اما فک کنم دوبله بشه 16 منطقه دو!
با همچین رتبه ای میشه پرستاری دولتی قبول شد؟

----------


## وحید ی

> من اش بخورم به پزشکی فکر کنم:/
> پرستاری رو خیلی بیشتر از پزشکی دوست دارم
> منظورتون از بقیه رشته ها چیه؟
> کانون میگه 8 هزار اما فک کنم دوبله بشه 16 منطقه دو!
> با همچین رتبه ای میشه پرستاری دولتی قبول شد؟


غیر از پزشکی . دندون و دارو....از صفر هم شروع کنی امکان همه چی هست فقط به یه شرط که جو زده نشید و بفهمید چی باید بخونید

----------


## likeastatue

> غیر از پزشکی . دندون و دارو....از صفر هم شروع کنی امکان همه چی هست فقط به یه شرط که جو زده نشید و بفهمید چی باید بخونید


نگرفتین چی گفتم
میگم با این درصدایی که گفتم میشه قبول شد؟ :Yahoo (110):  پرستاری تو یکی از شهرهای خراسان

----------


## وحید ی

> نگرفتین چی گفتم
> میگم با این درصدایی که گفتم میشه قبول شد؟ پرستاری تو یکی از شهرهای خراسان


زیست و شیمی رو به 25 درصد برسون عمومیا و ریاضی فیزیکتون خوبه با زیست و شیمی 25 قبول میشی

----------


## likeastatue

> زیست و شیمی رو به 25 درصد برسون عمومیا و ریاضی فیزیکتون خوبه با زیست و شیمی 25 قبول میشی


شیمیو میشه ولی زیست :Yahoo (110): 
پارسال یکی از بچه ها با 38هزار کشوری قبول شد
یعنی این درصدا از 38 هزار هم بدتره :Yahoo (77):  الله اکبر دارم هول میکنم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Navid70

> بچه ها با این درصدا چه رتبه ای میشه اورد؟ منطقه 2
> (تو ازمونای جامعی که زدم مینی درصدام ایناس یعنی دیگه تقریبا مطمئنم از این درصدا بیشتر نزنم کمتر نمیزنم)
> (به تخمین رتبه کنکورم اعتماد ندارم!)
> ادبیات 36
> عربی70 بخت یار باشه 100 که نه ولی94 میزنم
> دینی60
> زبان54
> ریاضی45
> زیست10
> ...


خیلی بترکونه 15 هزار.زیست و شیمیت رو40 بود پزشکی میاوردی چطوری دلت اومد نخونی؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## likeastatue

> خیلی بترکونه 15 هزار.زیست و شیمیت رو40 بود پزشکی میاوردی چطوری دلت اومد نخونی؟




زیستو کلا خوشم نمیاد ازش :Yahoo (101):  هی امروز فرداش انداختم تا شد این
شیمی هم با اینکه خوندم زیاد هم خوندم اونجور که باید نمیتونم از پسش بربیام
با این رتبه میشه به پرستاری دل خوش کرد؟؟

----------


## Navid70

> زیستو کلا خوشم نمیاد ازش هی امروز فرداش انداختم تا شد این
> شیمی هم با اینکه خوندم زیاد هم خوندم اونجور که باید نمیتونم از پسش بربیام
> با این رتبه میشه به پرستاری دل خوش کرد؟؟


والا نمیدونم.شیمی یه حفظیات مهر و ماه بگیر حداقل به 30 برسون همین درصد 30 معجزه میکنه. حیفه 2هفته مونده

----------


## آیناز

> غیر از پزشکی . دندون و دارو....از صفر هم شروع کنی امکان همه چی هست فقط به یه شرط که جو زده نشید و بفهمید چی باید بخونید


ببخشید دخالتی میکنم ولی رتبه دندون پزشکی بهتر از پزشکیه دندون پزشکی خیلی رتبه ی خوب میخواد...

----------


## وحید ی

> ببخشید دخالتی میکنم ولی رتبه دندون پزشکی بهتر از پزشکیه دندون پزشکی خیلی رتبه ی خوب میخواد...



سلام تا خوب بودنو از چه لحاظ بگیریم از لحاظ مدت تحصیل و زود بازده بودن بله قبول دارم دندون بهتره اما از لحاظ رتبه یکی از دلایلی که باعث میشه برا دندون رتبه های بهتری بگیرن پایین بودن ظرفیت دندون نسبت به پزشکی هست این باعث میشه رتبه های بهتر ناخوداگاه گزینش بشن...

----------


## آیناز

> سلام تا خوب بودنو از چه لحاظ بگیریم از لحاظ مدت تحصیل و زود بازده بودن بله قبول دارم دندون بهتره اما از لحاظ رتبه یکی از دلایلی که باعث میشه برا دندون رتبه های بهتری بگیرن پایین بودن ظرفیت دندون نسبت به پزشکی هست این باعث میشه رتبه های بهتر ناخوداگاه گزینش بشن...


 :Y (494):

----------


## _saeed_

> 


دست از سر این تاپیک وردارین.ای بابا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## آیناز

> دست از سر این تاپیک وردارین.ای بابا


چیکار ب این تایپیک دارم ...
موفق باشن

----------


## shahravan

> پسورد جزوه ی امار چی بود؟؟


کنکور

----------


## shahravan

> *
> 
> 
> ببخشید داداش منظورت از جزوه کرامت همون جزوه ایه که برا کنکور 93 هستش؟؟؟؟
> بالاشم نوشته کپی ممنوع ...
> رنگیم هست ....
> هر فصلش جمع بندیشم داره ...*


برا 95 هم بیرون داده ، هر فصل رو در یک یا دو صفحه جمع بندی کرده 
علی کرامت

----------


## yamohsen

سلام  ببخشیدبااین روش ها میتونم بیست هزاربیارم پارسال صدهزارشدم  هیچی نخونده بودم

----------


## shahravan

> سلام  ببخشیدبااین روش ها میتونم بیست هزاربیارم پارسال صدهزارشدم  هیچی نخونده بودم


سلام علیکم. زیر 20 هزار که بله . فقط همین امروز جزوات رو دانلود کن و پرینت بگیر و روزانه حدود 8 ساعت بخون . إن شاء الله به نتیجه ی مطلوبت می رسی . یادت باشه در عمومی ها به درصد حدود 30 و برای زیست و شیمی حدود 20 درصد نیاز داری ، ریاضی و فیزیک هم یک سؤال بزنی کافیه .

----------


## -Morteza-

بی زحمت لینک این جزوه ترجمه عربی کانون رو بزار+لغات پرتکرار زبان

----------


## shahravan

> بی زحمت لینک این جزوه ترجمه عربی کانون رو بزار+لغات پرتکرار زبان


این لینک دانلود زبان :
جمع بندی کنکور 92 > درس های عمومی -مشترک گروه ها
این لینک دانلود جزوه ی تمام فنون ترجمه عربی

----------


## FarhadMechanic

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shahravan


سلام
اگر به این برنامه عمل کنید ، احتمالا بتوانید زیر 10 هزار شوید :
ادبیات: جزوات جمع بندی کانون . برای لغت و املا ، لغات آخر کتب درسی و واژگان دشوار کتاب زبان فارسی را بخوانید. تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع دو سه روز یکبار
عربی: جزوه ی تمام فنون ترجمه ی عربی کانون (در 11 صفحه) . تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع دو سه روز یکبار
دین و زندگی: خلاصه درس 11 صفحه ای آخر میکرو گاج که برا دانلود هم هست . تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع کنکور دو سه روز یکبار
زبان:  لغات پر تکرار زبان در 3 صفحه که تو سایت کانون هست گرامر هم از جزوه ی  جمع بندی زبان کانون ، البته صنعتی شریف فیلمشو گذاشته که 3 ساعت هست. گرامر رو از دست ندید.  تست هم فقط چند دوره آزمون جامع کنکور دو سه روز  یکبار
زمین: جزوه ی 15 صفحه ای کانون . البته زمین فقط به درد دبیری شیمی (و دارو سازی میخوره) 
ریاضیات: آمار و احتمال رو بخونید از رو جزوات مهندس سعید زوارقی . دانلود جزوه ی آمار ؛ دانلود جزوه ی احتمال
زیست: فصول  تغذیه و گوارش ، گردش مواد ، میتوز و میوز ، و پیش 2 را از جزوات جمع بندی  دو سه صفحه ای استاد علی کرامت بخوانید . اولویت با پیش دو است . البته از  فصل آسان ژنتیک جمعیت غافل نشوید و آن را از کتاب درسی بخوانید . برا تست  هم آزمون های جامع کنکورهای اخیر و آزمایشی های امسال را ببینید. یادتان  باشد شما فقط به 20 درصد در زیست نیاز دارید 
فیزیک: نوسان  و پیش دو را از جزوه ی دوره ی فشرده ی فیزیک استاد خسرو ارغوانی فرد در  سایت کنکور را بخوانید . تست هم آزمون های جامع کنکور های اخیر
شیمی:  جلد اول شیمی خط ویژه (مفاهیم) گاج را بخوانید . و یا حداقل کتب درسی را  در حد 20 امتحان نهایی بخوانید و آزمون های جامع اخیر کنکور و آزمایشی ها  را بزنید .
بعید نیست بتوانید زیر 5 هزار هم بیاورید 
یه نگاهی به تخمین رتبه ی سایت کانون هم بندازید بد نیست . 
به حرف های این  و آن که از روش های درس خواندن برای کنکور چیزی نمی دانند گوش ندهید و به  توصیه های من عمل کنید . إن شاء الله نتیجه ی مطلوب را به دست می آورید .  فقط همین امروز این جزوات را دانلود کنید و پرینت پشت و رو بگیرید بجز فصل  شارش انرژی که حتما باید تک رو باشد .
 یا علی


یعنی یه نفر که اصلا هیچی نخونده درساشم بزور پاس گرده این کارارو بکنه احتمال داره زیر 10 هزار بشه؟*

----------


## shahravan

> *
> یعنی یه نفر که اصلا هیچی نخونده درساشم بزور پاس گرده این کارارو بکنه احتمال داره زیر 10 هزار بشه؟*


مغزش تعطیل نباشه آره

----------


## FarhadMechanic

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shahravan


مغزش تعطیل نباشه آره


بنظر من رباتم باشه کم میاره*

----------


## Navid70

> *
> بنظر من رباتم باشه کم میاره*


کشیدن که هیچی منطقه سه با این درصدا زیر 10 هزار نمیشه

----------


## Amin97

> *
> بنظر من رباتم باشه کم میاره*


مکانیکم باشه کم میاره ؟

----------


## pouria98

> مکانیکم باشه کم میاره ؟


حتی اگه فارق التحصیل هم که باشه کم میاره!

----------


## Amin97

> حتی اگه فارق التحصیل هم که باشه کم میاره!


جکسون باشه چی ؟!

----------


## shahravan

> *
> بنظر من رباتم باشه کم میاره*


شما منابعی که معرفی کردم را ببینید ، حرف من را تصدیق می کنید . متأسفانه خیلی ها مثل شما، فکر میکنند که برای رسیدن به درصدهای خوب به منابع حجیم نیاز هست . نکته ی کلیدی مطلب این است که داوطلبان قوی هم در آخر باید جمع بندی کنند یعنی کاری را که آنها آخر کار انجام می دهند ، شماها باید از اول کار انجام دهید.

----------


## aretmis

آپ  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fatimatu

این با روزی چن ساعت تموم میشه؟؟؟؟؟
خودت نوشتی؟

----------


## smer

هه قبل نود و پنج با اینا زیر ده هزار میاوردن الان بیست هزارم فکر نکنم بیاد  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Fatimatu

> هه قبل نود و پنج با اینا زیر ده هزار میاوردن الان بیست هزارم فکر نکنم بیاد


 :Yahoo (19):  هعییییییی

----------


## aretmis

> هعییییییی


جانم کاری داشتی؟!
ر.ا:ربطی نداره  :Yahoo (21):  95هم کنکور سختی بود! مثل 97! 94 از همش سخت تر!

----------


## Fatimatu

> جانم کاری داشتی؟!
> ر.ا:ربطی نداره  95هم کنکور سختی بود! مثل 97! 94 از همش سخت تر!


نه گلم کار خاصی نیست خواستم احوالتو بگیرم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## A.H.M

بچه ها این کامنتو ببینید
از وقتی اینو دیدم باور کردم که حداقل تو مجازی میشه
من احمق بودم که یکسال هی زیست و شیمی میخوندم در حالیکه ...


الان هر وقت اینو میبینم به خودم لعنت میفرستم چرا از اول سال نگاه کردم... قشنگ شش روزه با 3 ساعت تموم میکردم دیگه

بعضیا تو توهمن شدید

----------


## aretmis

> بچه ها این کامنتو ببینید
> از وقتی اینو دیدم باور کردم که حداقل تو مجازی میشه
> من احمق بودم که یکسال هی زیست و شیمی میخوندم در حالیکه ...
> 
> 
> الان هر وقت اینو میبینم به خودم لعنت میفرستم چرا از اول سال نگاه کردم... قشنگ شش روزه با 3 ساعت تموم میکردم دیگه
> 
> بعضیا تو توهمن شدید



اولا شما کسی رو نمیشناسی باز خواست نکن
این خانوم آنا ،از اردیبهشت شروع کرده ^^ و الان منظورش مرور بقچه ایش بوده!  :Yahoo (1):

----------

